
No Big Bang? Quantum equation predicts universe has no beginning (2015) - wanderer42
http://phys.org/news/2015-02-big-quantum-equation-universe.html
======
ccvannorman
There have been significant inquiries into the validity of the Big Bang theory
for some time. It appears there are a lot of things we cannot account for:

[http://www.spaceandmotion.com/Cosmology-Big-Bang-
Theory.htm](http://www.spaceandmotion.com/Cosmology-Big-Bang-Theory.htm)

